# Most underrated and overrated brands



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

What do you think are the most underrated and overrated of the following brands:

Montecristo
Punch 
Hoyo de Monterrey
Partagas
H Upmann
Cohiba
Bolivar 
Romeo y Julieta

For me, I think Punch is often overlooked. It seems to be one of those love or 'I do not care' brands. But for whatever reason, there is not much chatter about Punch. I think there are some really good/great cigars in the line: Punch RSs, Punch, DC, Corona. Maybe others really like this brand too but just keep it to themselves?

Overrated, to me, is Partagas. I guess most of the newer stuff does not do it for me. It seems that my favorites from the line have been discontinued. For some reason have not really gotten into the Shorts but should probably invest in a cab or two. I do like the Presidentes and the Serie du line.

What do you say?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't think you included any underrated brands
:r
(I would have said Sancho Panza or Diplomaticos)

Overrated, for me, is H Upmann. I know I haven't sampled a huge range of them, but I've had a fair number of vitolas, and a handful with a bit more age, and the only one I've really loved was a Sir Winston. The rest have ranged from Good but nothing to get too excited about, to boring, to downright unpleasant.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Just like taste, this is a purely situational and personal preference thing.

Having said that, *for me,* Romeo y Julieta is overrated. Just haven't had the right one to wow me yet.

Underrated is a tough one because any brand someone lists someone else will come out and say "Hey, I love that brand!" Again, having said that, Ramon Allones I think is underrated (which is my favorite brand btw), and Montes sometimes aren't appreciated fully either. Fresh ones are good, aged ones are great, vintage ones are sublime.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

mmblz said:


> I don't think you included any underrated brands
> :r
> (I would have said Sancho Panza or Diplomaticos)
> 
> Overrated, for me, is H Upmann. I know I haven't sampled a huge range of them, but I've had a fair number of vitolas, and a handful with a bit more age, and the only one I've really loved was a Sir Winston. The rest have ranged from Good but nothing to get too excited about, to boring, to downright unpleasant.


:tpd:


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

mmblz said:


> I don't think you included any underrated brands
> :r
> (I would have said Sancho Panza or Diplomaticos)
> 
> Overrated, for me, is H Upmann. I know I haven't sampled a huge range of them, but I've had a fair number of vitolas, and a handful with a bit more age, and the only one I've really loved was a Sir Winston. The rest have ranged from Good but nothing to get too excited about, to boring, to downright unpleasant.


Yes, I understand that I did not list the traditionally underrated brands such as Sancho, Diplo and El Rey...but that is a discussion that has been had before. I thought it might be interesting to see how people felt about the bigger brands.

RyJ is not one of the brands that is discussed that much on the boards. Sure you here about the Churchill and Cazadores ad nauseum. But rarely are the Ex3, Corona, Cedros and (until a recent thread was revived) Belicoso brought up.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

underdags- 1. Hoyo de Monterrey 2. Punch

overrated- 1. (im sorry i love all of you!) H Upmann, 0/4 on the "holy shite" factor. 2. Bolivar- greenish tendencys on the wrapper, waiting on some proper ageing 

nice thread :al


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

I've always wondered if Diplomaticos were worth trying since I never hear anyone raving about them. Are there any die hard Diplo fans?

Edit: sorry to stray off topic


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

JJG said:


> I've always wondered if Diplomaticos were worth trying since I never hear anyone raving about them. Are there any die hard Diplo fans?
> 
> Edit:sorry to stray off topic


Admitted #4 whore.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> Admitted #4 whore.


*Can't go wrong in no.4*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> Montecristo
> Punch
> Hoyo de Monterrey
> Partagas
> ...


Pretty great list of cigars actually. This thread is soley opinion, so here is mine.

Underrated....H. Upmann.....great smokes (see Sir Winstons) for the most part, although I am not a huge fan of the Mag 46s.

Overrated...Hoyos, RyJs....they make some good vitolas for certain, but as a whole the lines don't overwhelm me.

For my personal tastes, I ranked them and put a couple faves from each line in parenthesis:

1). Partagas (898s, Lusitanias)
2). Bolivar (Royal Coronas)
3). H. Upmann (Sir Winston, Mag50)
4). Montecristo (C, D, #2)
5). Cohiba (Esplendidos, Sig VI)
6). Punch (Punch, RS#12)
7). Hoyo de Monterray ( Le Hoyo du Prince)
8). Romeo y Julieta (Corona, Cazadores)

Brands not mentioned that I think are a little underrated: Ramon Allones, Por Laranga.

JMHO.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

This is a loaded question because there are some great smokes from each brand. 
That being said though I would have to say for me the most overated brand is a tie between Cohiba's and Monte's and as far as underated goes out of this group it would be the H.Upmann or Punch.

I'll rank them like Tom did with my fav's listed out to the side:

Bolivar (RC, PC, CG)
Partagas (Take your pick!!)
H. Upmann (Sir Winston, Mag 46, Mag 50)
Punch (Punch)
RyJ (Churchill)
HdM (Epi #2, DC)
Cohiba (Lancero, Esplendidios)
Monte (#4, C)

If you ask me this same question next month I'm sure I'll rank them different because my taste seems to change all the time.
The Cohiba's demand such a high price for what I get in return so that's why I put them down toward the bottom of my list. The Montecristo's seem to be so hit and miss I've been shying away from these.

Like I said, all of these have some outstanding lines in their respected brands that I would smoke over most others.

Just my :2


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

Trinidad and RyJ.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

JJG said:


> I've always wondered if Diplomaticos were worth trying since I never hear anyone raving about them. Are there any die hard Diplo fans?
> 
> Edit: sorry to stray off topic


Brand new diplo fan here. just did a split for some #2 they are fantastic.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

underrated:
LGC
Punch
SLR
Juan Lopez

overrated:
cohiba
H. Upmann


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> What do you think are the most underrated and overrated of the following brands:
> 
> Montecristo
> Punch
> ...


Over: Monte, Partagas, Cohiba($ for value)
Under: H Upmann


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I agree....for the money here in Canada I just don't find Cohiba's worth it. So I would have to say they are over-rated


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> underrated:
> LGC
> Punch
> SLR
> ...


Woooah jump back. Cohibas are my favorite, H. Upmann is also up at the top of the list. I don't care much for Juan Lopez.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Most under rated: (didnt even make the list) El Rey Del Mundo! the choix supreme and the grandes espanas are illist!

Most over rated: Cohiba, but the older older stuff is real nice (IF U CAN FIND IT!) but, the 2006 sig 2 in tubos are smoking pretty damn nice!

like dad and ice ill post my personal favs:
Bolivar (PCs, CEs, regents, 
Partagas (Lusi, 898 uv, charlottes
H. Upmann (Sir Winston, all the connies, #4 if u can find them, PCs)
Punch (margarites, ninfas)
RyJ (short churchill, churchill,TPCs )
HdM (the du line)
Cohiba (Lanceros)
Monte (especials, petite edmundo)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cls515 said:


> Woooah jump back. Cohibas are my favorite, H. Upmann is also up at the top of the list. I don't care much for Juan Lopez.


it's just my opinion. 
i dislike the overwhelming majority of cohibas i've had, and all but 1 H. Upmann i've had.

the "underrated" brands are just that - they dont' get the pub but are very deserving cigar lines. my favorite line is Partagas, but so is everyone elses, so they can't be underrated... you hardly hear of anyone talking about LGCs/SLRs/Punchs/JLs, and i love their flavors... so, to me, underrated.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

IHT said:


> it's just my opinion.
> i dislike the overwhelming majority of cohibas i've had, and all but 1 H. Upmann i've had.
> 
> the "underrated" brands are just that - they dont' get the pub but are very deserving cigar lines. *my favorite line is Partagas, but so is everyone elses, so they can't be underrated*... you hardly hear of anyone talking about LGCs/SLRs/Punchs/JLs, and i love their flavors... so, to me, underrated.


I totally agree Greg. I had no problem with coming up with overrated (Cohiba, and HdM for me). Underrated shows lack of attention and Partagas are anything but (same with Boli). 
I LOVE RA and SLRs on the overlooked side


----------



## Swarth (Sep 29, 2006)

It's too easy to pick Cohiba's out just because of the price, so I'll add RyJ, just haven't had one yet that says add a box to the humi. 

I also never thought HUpmann as underated as it is my favorite brand, so I would have to go with Punch as underated of the brands listed.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Of the ones you mentioned:

Montecristo
Punch
Hoyo de Monterrey
Partagas
H Upmann
Cohiba
Bolivar
Romeo y Julieta

IMHO, the Bolivar, Montecristo, Partagas & Cohiba are way overrated! I don't believe any, that you mentioned, are underrated! If you want underrated brands, I'd say Diplomatico, St. Luis Rey & Por Larranaga would fall in that category!

Johnny


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Most overrated: Romeo y Julieta. No matter how you look at it these cigars do not stack up. Only had 1 I ever really thought was good, a 98 from Tom (thanks again!!).
Runner up: Hoyo de Monterrey.

Most Underrated: San Cristobal de la Habana. Great cigars that don't get much hype, which might be because there are no "vintage" ones since they are so new. 
Runner up: Montecristo. In my opinion these are the best, better than Cohiba, Bolivar, and most other cigars people say are "the best". JMO.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ermo said:


> Most overrated: Romeo y Julieta. No matter how you look at it these cigars do not stack up. Only had 1 I ever really thought was good, a 98 from Tom (thanks again!!).


Those were the best RyJs I ever had too....maybe I shlould look for another box?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Underrated...

LGC
SLR
ERDM
Not a lot of love for RyJ, I see.

Try some of the older ones...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> Those were the best RyJs I ever had too....maybe I shlould look for another box?


Snagged one of those 98 Cazzies in the box pass, Tom. Thanks for putting it in there. Great smoke.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

whiteboard said:


> Snagged one of those 98 Cazzies in the box pass, Tom. Thanks for putting it in there. Great smoke.


'98 seems to be a stellar RyJ year, now that I think on it a little harder. The Cazadores were great, and the Coronas were great as well. Maybe a little more love for RyJ now...at least the '98s!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Underrated: RyJ, ERDM, JLP and Los Statos Deluxe

Overrated: Cohiba, Bolivar, Partagas, Trinidad


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> '98 seems to be a stellar RyJ year, now that I think on it a little harder. The Cazadores were great, and the Coronas were great as well. Maybe a little more love for RyJ now...at least the '98s!


Yea. Those 98 Coronas are nice. And cheap enough to be an everyday smoke.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> '98 seems to be a stellar RyJ year


98 RyJ Churchills are pretty good too.

OK...so are the 85s...


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Underrated; I'd say Diplomaticos, San Cristobal...two years ago I would've said Por Larrañaga because of how they've shrunk the line over the years, but now it's been re-validated by the German Regional Release.

I wouldn't say any Cuban brand is overrated; maybe over-hyped.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I have only smoked 5 cuban brands: Romeo yJulieta (mille fleurs); Montecristo #4; Sancho Panza Coronas, RASS, and one gifted St. Luis Rey corona. So basically I have only smoked 2 of the brands on your list, and I like em. Of the ones I have smoked and not on your list, I find the RASS and Sancho Panza very underrated.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

overrated: cohiba, partagas, bolivar, trini's, cuaba (though i've never tried the solamone, but have one resting0.
undrrated: h.up, hoyo's, a lot of machine mades (for the $, that is) - los statos, quinteros, la coronas. 

rated just right: monte's


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Underrated to me is a good cigar that doesn't get a lot of publicity because they get dwarfed by the big boys. 


ERDM

Rafael Gonzales

H.Upmann

Por Larranaga

Flor De Cano


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

Overrated, Cohiba and Monte #2. Sometimes really good, but i've had more bad one's than good.

Underrated, Jose L. Piedras and Cuaba exlusivos


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

underrated - What Cigarflip said

overrated - Cohiba/Montecristo (tie)


----------

